# Way To Practice Blind Solving?



## tfkscores (Aug 10, 2009)

Right now I have some practice techniques that I'm using so I can eventually do it. 

1. I solve all the corners and then memo the edges and solve.
2. Vice versa solve edges do corners.
3. Practice doing one layer completley.
4. Then 2 then the entire cube.

In this order is this a good way to learn how to solve it? Please give me tips I dont have alot of free time because I'm either playing basketball (tryin to make varsity as a freshman) or hanging out with friends so I only have an hour a day to do this or none.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Aug 10, 2009)

What blindfold method are you using? Whatever it is, step 3 shouldn't be happening. Pick a method you'd like to use and just learn how to do the corners (or edges) first and then when you understand the method of solving those move on to full blind solves.


----------



## tfkscores (Aug 10, 2009)

Im learning the one badmephisto teaches old pochmann. I wanted to do step 3 cause its just like practice of memorizing the corners and edges but not to much. I dont wanna overwhelme my self and quit cause cubing is starting to get quite boring and seemingly pointless. I just wanna do blindsolves cause they are wicked then I might be done.


----------



## icetea666 (Aug 11, 2009)

tfkscores said:


> Im learning the one badmephisto teaches old pochmann. I wanted to do step 3 cause its just like practice of memorizing the corners and edges but not to much. I dont wanna overwhelme my self and quit cause cubing is starting to get quite boring and seemingly pointless. I just wanna do blindsolves cause they are wicked then I might be done.



I think he wants to say that he uses scramble algorithm shown in badmephisto video.It makes first layer already solved.He doesn't solve a cube layer by layer.

Maybe it is layer-by-layer solve but it's a lucky coincidence.


----------



## shelley (Aug 11, 2009)

When I was first learning I would solve one layer, or maybe a 2x2x3 block (progressing then to a 2x2x2 block and eventually nothing), and then memo and blindsolve the rest. You could also practice corners only or edges only if those need work, but if you do that you don't get as much practice setting up corner-edge parities (though I guess that depends on your method).


----------

